# LGB Forney 27251 service manual



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have access to the LGB Forney 27251 Service Manual and a parts diagram? If you can lead me to it on line or send me a PDF, I would be eternally grateful. I cannot get the bloody thing apart to put in a Phoenix sound system. Finally, my garage is done and have a place to work on my trains. 


George from northern Indiana


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the service instruction manual here but it only has the usual 'Das Modell Achtung' and what the 4 way switch does.
I found it under a different model number 20252. 

Forney Service Manual 
Forney Parts PDF

Andrew


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The forney is real hard to work on. there is a hidden screw that goes up through the rear of the boiler and into the cab, totally unnecessary , but those Germans- why use one when three will work , ...Anyway, the rear bunker cannot come off until the cab and boiler are lifted up as the bunker slides into some keyed slots in the cab rear. So, you need to lift boiler, unscrew hidden cab screw, then you can slide bunker out. 
When reassembling, no need to replace upside down hidden screw. The loco will totally stay together fine without it. 
Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a detailed disassembly procedure on this page, scroll to bottom: 

http://elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/lgb-motive-power/forney 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The phoenix sound will fit into the rear bunker, board, speaker, volume switch and programming jack. 
I have done 3 of these this way. 
Track power is there on the bottom at the rear power connector for sound cars. 

To get the rear bunker off, it has latches into the cab, so remove the 2 rear bottom screws, and loosen the 4 cab screws. 

I did not remove the cab, boiler, or motor block for this sound upgrade. 

I used the mogul tender LGB reed assembly for bell and whistle and glued a reed to the top of this assembly for a magnet on the rear axle for chuff. 

For DCC, boiler/cab needs removal, but not for Phoenix sound.


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for their help but a problem has popped up. They used a different card for running the engine. The used the one from 24251 Wild West Forney. Now I do not know how to apply the sound card. A copy of the card is in the following address.


http://www.mylargescale.com/Portals/0/activesocial/profiles/5238/gallery/32/lg/LGB_Forney_card_1.png

George fron northern Indiana


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

George

The following is an old posting i.e. c. Jan 2008, and there are portions (i.e. some of the pictures) missing but maybe there's enough information to get you what you need.








[*]It sure looks like the same 24251 REV 03 PCB (i.e. LGB Type III analog board) in the pictures in Bob Grosh's reply dated 27 Apr 2009 01:44 PM.

[*]Also take a look at Bob's posted reply dated 28 Apr 2009 05:35 AM, there are more drawings and explnations. Hope it's of help to you.








[/list] 
DCC in Large Scale Forum/Topic: LGB Forney DCC ready decoder install?[/b]


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I agree now that I have blown up both pictures and placed them side by side. Since I am not installing a decorder what do I need to with the wires if I cut the wires from the tender. How do I power the tender?

George


----------

